# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [sondage] Un premier bilan sur Guild Wars 2

## gamestatistics

Après avoir sondé les joueurs de SWTOR en début d’année, il était naturel pour _GameStatistics_ de se pencher sur le deuxième « grand » MMORPG de l’année. Guild Wars 2 se vend bien, Guild Wars 2 a reçu d’excellentes critiques, mais Guild Wars 2 contente t’il vraiment ses joueurs ?

Tous les joueurs et anciens joueurs de Guild Wars 2 sont donc invités à livrer leurs impressions sur le jeu via le questionnaire suivant :

*Participer au sondage GameStatistics sur Guild Wars 2*


L’accès à cette enquête est public, et une synthèse des résultats (ou un rapport détaillé, selon mon courage à ce moment-là) sera publiée ultérieurement.

Comme d’habitude, cette enquête est également diffusée sur d’autres forums de jeux vidéo, dans le but d’avoir une population aussi diversifiée que possible.

Merci d’avance à tous les participants. Le lien restera valide jusqu’au vendredi 9 Novembre.

*[EDIT] Sondage désormais clos. Les résultats peuvent être consultés sur www.gamestatistics.fr*

----------


## Nessou

Perso j'ai passé 10 minutes sur ce sondage et j'ai eu une erreur à la fin, merci de la perte de temps.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Korbeil

> Perso j'ai passé 10 minutes sur ce sondage et j'ai eu une erreur à la fin, merci de la perte de temps.


c'est que tu as un mauvais karma, moi ça a parfaitement marché :P

----------


## EvilPNMI

Idem, aucun problème, et ça fait quelques temps que je réponds aux sondages de gamestatistics  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Erreur à la fin, ça m'a bien gavé. Je pense pas le refaire.

----------


## Godmichou

Expiration de session ... Dommage pour l'enquête.

Edit: Ah et je précise que je ne suis pas allé promener mon chien entre deux question hein ... :tired:

----------


## Caf

Done

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Pareil expiration de session à la fin. :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

:haha:  les papys qui lisent pas assez vite !

----------


## Shurin

Expiration à la première question, j'avais ouvert le lien depuis dix bonnes secondes...
Du coup j'ai recommencé et j'ai eu l'expiration à la fin.
Tant pis.

----------


## gamestatistics

Je m'excuse platement pour ces soucis techniques qui me prennent au dépourvu.

Le lien avait été testé à de multiples reprises sans incident (et à l'instant encore), et aucune des précédentes enquêtes n'avait causé ce genre de souci. Mais il est clair que là, il y a un problème.

J'ai changé quelques options qui, peut-être, réussiront à rectifier le problème. Tenez-moi au courant si le problème persiste.

En attendant, je maintiens malgré tout l'enquête, ne serait-ce que par rapport aux très nombreuses personnes qui ont déjà répondu.

Désolé pour tous ceux qui ont rencontré ce problème, je comprends bien l'énervement.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Aucun soucis.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je viens de répondre. J'ai eu un soucis de session expirée à la première question mais après avoir relancé le sondage tout s'est passé sans soucis.

----------


## Anita Spade

Je viens d'y répondre de manière décontractée en sirotant un cocktail sans problème notable.

----------


## Shurin

Ayé, j'ai réussi!
J'ai droit à un cadeau?

----------


## Humain

Fait sans bug particulier.

----------


## Grabuge

J'ai répondu aussi. J'avais déjà fait celui de SWTOR que j'ai trouvé de bonne qualité !

----------


## gamestatistics

Je viens d'effectuer à l'instant un nouveau correctif (ou plus exactement, j'ai appliqué correctement celui dont je parlais lors de mon dernier message), en espérant que cela résolve le problème.

----------


## doudou1408

Je viens de l'effectuer en 2 fois ( j'ai commencé, afk une bonne heure et reprise ) et aucun soucis.

----------


## Myron

Done. Pas eu de soucis.

----------


## Ananas

Pareil, ça a bien fonctionné chez moi.

----------


## kennyo

Done. Et ça a fonctionné.

----------


## Tynril

Fait, pas de problème. Je me réjouis de voir les résultats, les questions sont cools.

----------


## Tomaka17

Bon ben j'ai répondu avec mon avis mitigé.
Cela dit je m'attends à un ras de marée de retours positifs, vu que ce sondage est posté sur un forum fréquenté principalement par ceux qui jouent au jeu (sauf moi qui suis tombé par hasard dessus).

Cela dit le sondage est un peu "décevant", dans le sens où il n'est pas spécifique au jeu.
Je m'attendais à des questions type "dans le pve vous aimez :", "dans le spvp vous aimez :", "dans le wvw vous aimez :", avec à chaque fois des "un peu", "beaucoup", "pas du tout".

----------


## mikelion

C'est vrai que le sondage porte surtout sur l'ensemble du jeu. Dommage que l'on ne nous demande pas notre avis sur plusieurs points précis d'un même mode de jeu (mcm, pve, ...).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Répondu ! J'ai droit à une teinture ? :x

----------


## Maderone

Tu viens de gagner la teinture "Mat" tu peux dès maintenant la recevoir en te connectant sur ton compte et l'utiliser !

----------


## kennyo

Des petits poneys qui se parlent entre eux, comme c'est mimi tout plein !

----------


## Guitou

Bon ben répondu, mais c'est assez bateau comme questionnaire, j'ai pas vraiment vu de question spécifique au jeu à part celle sur les gemmes.

----------


## Platinum

voila voila !  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon ben répondu, mais c'est assez bateau comme questionnaire, j'ai pas vraiment vu de question spécifique au jeu à part celle sur les gemmes.


Il n'y a pas forcément besoin de questions spécifiques pour faire le bilan d'un jeu, et j'ai trouvé le questionnaire plutôt bon. Après tout, un tel bilan a surtout besoin d'informations du type "avez vous aimé, y jouez vous encore, et y jouerez vous encore dans un an ?".

----------


## Silverdro

Moi j'ai trouvé les questions pertinentes  ::):

----------


## Guitou

> Il n'y a pas forcément besoin de questions spécifiques pour faire le bilan d'un jeu, et j'ai trouvé le questionnaire plutôt bon. Après tout, un tel bilan a surtout besoin d'informations du type "avez vous aimé, y jouez vous encore, et y jouerez vous encore dans un an ?".


Oui et du coup c'est plus simple de faire des correspondances avec les autres jeux.
Mais vu que le questionnaire intervient 2 mois après la sortie du jeu on aurait put avoir en plus des questions sur les particularités du jeu (comme par exemple pour savoir si les coûts des TP et des réparations nous semblent proportionnés).

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui et du coup c'est plus simple de faire des correspondances avec les autres jeux.
> Mais vu que le questionnaire intervient 2 mois après la sortie du jeu on aurait put avoir en plus des questions sur les particularités du jeu (comme par exemple pour savoir si les coûts des TP et des réparations nous semblent proportionnés).


Ouais, ou si il y avait assez de "rose" différents dans le jeu  :tired: .

----------


## Jingliat

répondu!

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui et du coup c'est plus simple de faire des correspondances avec les autres jeux.
> Mais vu que le questionnaire intervient 2 mois après la sortie du jeu on aurait put avoir en plus des questions sur les particularités du jeu (comme par exemple pour savoir si les coûts des TP et des réparations nous semblent proportionnés).


Sauf que ça n'est pas le but du sondage. Regarde les autres statistiques de ce site : le but est d'évaluer le succès critique et commercial du jeu, pas d'avoir les avis des joueurs sur les mécaniques internes. C'est totalement hors sujet.

----------


## Gordor

a voté

----------


## Maderone

Bon moi je veux bien retenter le sondage si on me file une teinture, Mr Gamestatistic  ::(:

----------


## Korbeil

> Bon moi je veux bien retenter le sondage si on me file une teinture, Mr Gamestatistic


j'ai droit de répondre pour lui ?

----------


## dragou

> j'ai droit de répondre pour lui ?


Tu as deux droits :

- te taire
- et ne rien dire

----------


## kino128

Et on pourra voir les résultats ?
Même si comme dit plus aht il doit y avoir un méchant biais vu que ceux qui ont eu connaissance du sondage sont principalement ceux qui jouent encore...

----------


## Maximelene

> Et on pourra voir les résultats ?


Les résultats sont à chaque fois publiés sur Gamestatistics. Tu peux d'ailleurs y consulter leurs précédentes études  :;):

----------


## kino128

Merci, du coup je viens d'aller voir celui de Kingdoms of Amalur auquel j'avais participé à l'époque.

Ils sont pas mal leurs sondages, par rapport à ceux des "étudiants" en fac de psycho...

Plus qu'à attendre les résultats de celle-ci. Je suis curieux.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ils sont pas mal leurs sondages, par rapport à ceux des "étudiants" en fac de psycho...


Wep. Du coup, pour ceux là on est un minimum motivé à participer  ::P: 

Mon seul regret concerne leur format, j'aurais aimé les voir affichés sur une "simple" page web plutôt que dans un pdf. Mais c'est un détail  ::P:

----------


## Gwenn

Répondu içi aussi.

----------


## Quentinouss

Répondu. Bon sondage pour ma part par rapport à ce qu'on a d’habitude.

----------


## Sleen

> Répondu içi aussi.


Idem !

----------


## gamestatistics

L'enquête est désormais close.

Je remercie les très nombreux participants, puisque plus de 1200 réponses complètes ont été récoltées.

Pour répondre à quelques-unes (pas toutes certes) des diverses remarques et critiques formulées par certains d’entre vous (ici, sur d'autres forums, ou directement via l'enquête) :

- La remarque la plus évidente concerne les *très nombreux problèmes de connexion*, alors même qu’aucun problème de ce type n’avait jamais été remonté jusqu’à présent. Je dois bien avouer qu’à l’heure actuelle j’ignore encore la cause de ces problèmes, si ce n’est peut-être le trop grand nombre de connexions simultanées le premier jour. En tous cas, des tests plus poussés seront effectués prochainement pour tâcher d’éclaircir et résoudre ces problèmes. Peut-être même que des volontaires seront mis à contribution, s’il y en a…

- Certains d’entre vous ont été remontés, voire outrés par la *liste très succincte de jeux en ligne déjà joués* qu’il leur était proposé : comment, on ose limiter les MMORPG à Guild Wars, Star Wars et WOW ??? Et ça veut sonder les joueurs de jeux en ligne avec une culture aussi crasse ? Bon, soyez rassurés, _GameStatistics_ n’ignore pas que les jeux en ligne sont loin de se limiter à ces deux ou trois titres les plus populaires ; mais il faut bien se dire que cette enquête restait centrée sur Guild Wars 2, et que l’étude rapide de sa concurrence n’était limitée qu’aux titres les plus « populaires » afin de pouvoir récolter suffisamment de réponses. L'objectif n'est pas de multiplier les questions et réponses possibles et de voir ensuite "ce que l'on en fera", mais de cibler des questions et options de réponse qui seront exploitées autant que possible. Après, on peut toujours discuter de la pertinence du choix de ces jeux, de la nécessité ou non d’avoir une liste aussi réduite (au risque d’alourdir le questionnaire et de se « disperser » )…… Allez promis, un jour DAOC sera inclus dans la liste, juste pour le plaisir !

- Comme d’habitude, certains d’entre vous regrettent un *questionnaire pas assez poussé dans les détails et / ou pas assez spécifique* à Guild Wars 2. Encore une fois, ces regrets sont légitimes mais il s’agit d’un point assumé par _GameStatistics_ : ces enquêtes sont avant tout centrées sur la satisfaction / le bilan de l’image d’un jeu à un moment donné ; la comparaison des résultats d’enquêtes est d’ailleurs un élément essentiel de _GameStatistics_, ce qui implique de rester souvent dans le général (sans exclure quelques éléments plus spécifiques)… Il n’est pas exclus, un jour, d’avoir des enquêtes abordant des problématiques différentes, et plus liés au développement / orientations futures d’un jeu (et en particulier si un développeur / éditeur montre son intérêt pour la question), mais ce n’était pas ici la problématique principale.

- Plus généralement et là encore comme de coutume, un certain nombre de petites remarques / suggestions plus mineures mais parfois pertinentes pourront emmener des modifications subtiles des prochains questionnaires, ou du tout moins alimenteront les réflexions… merci à tous ceux qui ont pris le temps de les formuler.

Quant à la fameuse question : « et les résultats, c’est pour quand ? », je pourrais faire le gros prétentieux en répondant à la Blizzard : « when it’s done ». Mais je me contenterai de dire plus humblement qu’il faut compter habituellement un mois à compter de la fin de l'enquête, à une ou deux semaines près. Cela dépendra en grande partie du format adopté (un rapport détaillé est plus long qu'une synthèse...), mais dans tous les cas, _GameStatistics_ s’engage pour cette enquête à une restitution des principaux résultats.

----------

